# 30er oder 32er Kettenblatt für 110er Kurbellochkreis (Standard) gesucht



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

Servus Kinderbike-Tuner!

Auf das 16" 1-Gang-Fahrrad unsres 5-Jährigen soll eine leichte (?) 115mm-Kurbel ran. Beispielsweise die hier:    http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_frame_seite.htm
  (unter Kurbeln)
Alle, die mir bisher untergekommen sind in 115er Länge haben aber den 110er Standard-Lochkreis bei den Kettenblättern.

Problem: Mit 110er Lochkreis gibt´s wohl keine 30er oder 32er Kettenblätter, oder doch?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juni 2013)

Bei BCD 110 ist bei Minimum 33 Zähnen Schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

Geht das rein technisch vielleicht nicht anders, weil sich sonst die Zähne und der Lochkreis fast schon in den Weg kommen?


----------



## trolliver (29. Juni 2013)

Anzunehmen. Was spricht denn gegen 33 oder 34 Zähne? Ist doch durch die Ritzel gut auszugleichen. Außerdem bleiben mehr Reserven, wenn sich die Brut  totstrampelt und nach mehr Entfaltung verlangt.

Oliver


----------



## BikerDad (29. Juni 2013)

schon bei 33 Zähnen kann es passieren, dass Du etwas am Kurbelspider etwas rumfeilen musst, da dann dort schon die Kette aufliegt,
bei meinen 34 Zähnen liegt die Kette schon sehr nahe an der Aufnahme.


----------



## tripletschiee (29. Juni 2013)

Ich hab von TA Specialites ein 33er Kettenblatt genommen, dazu eine Taya Kette. Selbst da mußte ich leicht die Kurbeln anfeilen, damit die Kette ordentlich in die Lashen ders Blattes greifen konnte.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Anzunehmen. Was spricht denn gegen 33 oder 34 Zähne? Ist doch durch die Ritzel gut auszugleichen. Außerdem bleiben mehr Reserven, wenn sich die Brut  totstrampelt und nach mehr Entfaltung verlangt.
> 
> Oliver





Wart mal kurz, ist vielleicht wirklich etwas verwirrend (oder ich bin verwirrt): Bei den Teilen hier geht´s NET um das 20" Poison Projekt (das eilt ja gar net, 20" is unsrem Kleinen noch viel zu riesig), sondern prioritär jetzt erstmal um die Teilekomplettierung vom 16"-Cube, das hat 1 Gang und soll auch net mehr bekommen, bin schon froh, wenn der Kleine zwei versch. Bremsen bedienen kann, schalten kann er schon allein aufgrund mangels Fingerkraft net, von der Koordination ganz zu schweigen.

Also: Wieso "durch DIE Ritzel gut auszugleichen"? Hinten is ja nur 1 Ritzel auf der Nabe, bei 33 oder 34 Zähnen vorne müsste man halt auch das hintere Ritzel verkleinern (der 1 Gang ist ja jetzt mit dem 32er Kettenblatt schon arg schwer übersetzt für Wiese & Co.).
Kann man denn hinten so ganz einfach ein anderes einzelnes Ritzel draufschrauben oder ist das net wieder so ein all-inclusive-und-inkompatibel-Einheitspaket wie vorne die Kurbel plus das Kettenblatt?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

Alarm, Alarm!

Er hier hat n 32er Kettenblatt drauf (als kleinstes) UND hat nen 74/110er Lochkreis: http://www.ebay.de/itm/161050206984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
(Hab grade seine Nachricht auf meine Anfrage bekommen)

Also wieso passt bei DEM seiner Kurbel in STANDARDLochkreis dann ein 32er Kettenblatt drauf???


----------



## trolliver (29. Juni 2013)

> Also: Wieso "durch DIE Ritzel gut auszugleichen"?


Durch Austausch! Daß es um ein 16"-Rad geht, ist mir nicht entgangen. Ich habe Philipp an seinem CNOC16 schon zweimal das Ritzel getauscht, das nächste liegt in der Schublade. Ein Ritzel zu tauschen ist ungleich leichter als ein Kettenblatt. Und wesentlich günstiger.

Oliver


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Alarm, Alarm!
> 
> Er hier hat n 32er Kettenblatt drauf (als kleinstes) UND hat nen 74/110er Lochkreis: http://www.ebay.de/itm/161050206984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> (Hab grade seine Nachricht auf meine Anfrage bekommen)
> ...



Passt nicht, weil nur die grossen Blätter den 110er Lochkreis haben, das "kleine" 32er ist ein anderer Lochkreis.
Schau mal richtig


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Durch Austausch! Daß es um ein 16"-Rad geht, ist mir nicht entgangen. Ich habe Philipp an seinem CNOC16 schon zweimal das Ritzel getauscht, das nächste liegt in der Schublade. Ein Ritzel zu tauschen ist ungleich leichter als ein Kettenblatt. Und wesentlich günstiger.
> 
> Oliver



Okay, okay.
Also Kettenblatt tauschen ist einfach: Abschrauben, Anschrauben, fertig.
Einzelritzel auf Hinterradnabe tauschen ist noch einfacher, sagst du?
Also auch einfach nur abschrauben (mit ner Ritzel-Abzieher-Kette, das hab ich ja grad noch im Repertoire)?

Dann muss ich ja nur noch (morgen) im Keller mal die Zähne vom hinteren Ritzel abzählen und im Netz gucken, ob´s da 1 Nummer größer gibt, dann könnt man natürlich vorne auch 34 fahren.
Nicht dass für hinten die Ritzel-Wahl ähnlich eingeschränkt ist wie für vorne, wo eben 33 das kleinste für 110er Lochkreis ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Passt nicht, weil nur die grossen Blätter den 110er Lochkreis haben, das "kleine" 32er ist ein anderer Lochkreis.
> Schau mal richtig



Ich glaub, jetzt hab ich den Checkungs-Durchbruch:

- BMX-Kurbel mit nur EINEM Lochkreis (bei der Sinz-Kurbeln ist das 110): Minimal 33er Kettenblatt, kleiner gibt´s nicht.

Alternative, siehe der Ebay-Link von mir mit der ollen Sachs-Kurbel:
- Alte MTB-Kurbel mit Standard-Lochkreis 110 UND 74 - auf den 74er Lochkreis passt dann ganz normal ein 32er Kettenblatt (oder sogar ein 30er) drauf!?
Die überstehenden 5 Aufnahmen für den 110er Lochkreis am besten der Optik halber abflexen.

Und die ganze Kurbeln natürlich ab zum Kurbel-Kürzen auf 115 mm.

Ergebnis: 115er Kurbel mit 74er Lochkreis und jeder Menge Auswahl an 32er und 30er usw. Kettenblätter.

Seh ich das richtig?

(Kostenpunkt wär dann für gebr. Kurbel plus Kurbelkürzen ähnlich wie für 1 Satz neue Sinz-Kurbel, aber immerhin täten dann 32er/30er Kettenblätter ohne Probleme passen!?)


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht, da sieht man warum beim 110er Lochkreis kein 32er Blatt draufgeht.





Es gibt ja noch die 5Loch 94mm Compact Kurbeln, allerdings recht selten und teuer und ob man die kürzen kann?


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2013)

Selbstverständlich, z.Bsp. die LX Kurbel der 56x Reihe, gibt es hier im Forum auch schon gekürzt zu sehen.

Möglichkeiten für das Lösen vom Problemen gibt es wie immer wie Sandkörner am Strand. Nur sollte man sich seiner Absichten vorher im Klaren sein.


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2013)

Die genannte Kurbel bekommt man beispielsweise gebraucht bei ebay hintergeschmissen, 58/94er LK, ab zum Kürzen und beliebiges KB ranklatschen. Kosten tuto <50,-


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

@ Booze: 

Danke für das Bild, das macht die Sache recht deutlich. Beim Anblick des Bildes mag man sogar net mal glauben, dass ein 33er Kettenblatt auf nen 110er LK Kurbelstern passt.

Wie auch immer, ich resümmiere:
- Entweder 110er LK und minimal 33er Kettenblatt (brächte bei uns eine ÜS-Verschlechterung der eh schon für Wiese, Gelände und Berg zu strammen Übersetzung
- oder eine 110/74er LK-Kurbel auf 115er Kurbellänge kürzen, dann würde ein 30er oder 32er Kettenblatt auf den KLEINEREN/INNEREN Lochkreis passen
- oder - wie du vorschlägst - eine Kurbel mit sog. CompactDrive oder MicroDrive (wie der Erfinder (?) der Sache, Suntour, das damals Anfang der 90er Jahre nannte, hatte ja selbst eine der ersten Suntour-MicroDrive-XC-Pro-Kurbeln bei uns in der Gegend); müsste dann ebenfalls zum Kurbel-Kürzen wandern, aber immerhin könnte man bei der Kurbel dann das 30er/32er KB auf den äußeren LK montieren und müsste den net abflexen
Nachteil, wie du schon schreibst: Compact Drive/Micro Drive Kurbeln sind mit in gebraucht noch keine untergekommen auf Ebay, und da das Kurbelkürzen auch noch mal ne Stange Geld kostet, wäre ne neue Kurbel ja sinnlos rein preislich und logisch gesehen


Oder halt die trolliver-Variante/Vorschlag: Vorne ne Kurbel mit 110er LK in der richtigen 115er Länge kaufen, dazu ein 34er Kettenblatt, und dann hinten das Einzelritzel gegen eine Nummer größer tauschen.


Ich glaub, jetzt hab ich den Überblick, oder?


----------



## trolliver (30. Juni 2013)

Genau. Ritzelabzieherkette (oder eine alte Kette) drauf und ab. Keine Sorge, die Ritzel gibt's in 1er-Abstufungen bis über 20. Je nachdem wie dein Nachwuchs drauf ist, kannst du dir das vielleicht auch sparen. Philipp war die Übersetzung schon beim Kauf zu lasch, das Ritzel habe ich nach zwei Tagen das erste Mal ausgetauscht. Dann nach einem  halben Jahr nochmal, und jetzt steht es wieder an. Der Kerl hat einfach einen Mordsantritt, beim Wettrennen habe ich auf den ersten 30 Metern keine Chance, das macht er im Wiegetritt und mit gesenkten Hörnern, als gäb's kein Morgen...  Wenn der sein 20-Zöller mit Gangschaltung bekommt, kauf ich mir'n Chopper (geh also in die freiwillige Wettfahrrente).

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (30. Juni 2013)

Nur die meisten Compact Kurbeln sind stärker gekröpft, ist beim 16" eher schlecht wenn die Füsse noch weiter auseinander kommen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich, z.Bsp. die LX Kurbel der 56x  Reihe, gibt es hier im Forum auch schon gekÃ¼rzt zu sehen.



Du meinst wohl die von jenka und seinem 8kg-16"-Cube (unser grobes Vorbild, mit eher farblichen/optischen Ãnderungen)?
Von dem hab ich die Info Ã¼bers KurbelkÃ¼rzen und auch den Preis, den ich ja zum 115mm-Kurbelneukauf gegenkalkulieren muss.






gtbiker schrieb:


> Die genannte Kurbel bekommt man beispielsweise gebraucht bei ebay hintergeschmissen, 58/94er LK, ab zum KÃ¼rzen und beliebiges KB ranklatschen. Kosten tuto <50,-



Dann ist derzeit wohl ein schlechtes Wochenende, weil ich hab fÃ¼r heute und morgen Abend 12 Kurbeln dort unter Beobachtung - und nur 1 einzige scheint eine MicroDrive/CompactDrive-Kurbel zu sein (die sich zudem zum KÃ¼rzen eignet wegen Vollprofil statt Hohlprofil).

Hast du noch zwei oder drei andere gefunden?

Ãbrigens kosten die Kurbeln, die ich bei Ebay finde (und die sich anhand der Vorgaben eignen), regelmÃ¤Ãig 20-30â¬, mein Begriff von "hinterhergeschmissen" wÃ¤re eher 5-10â¬...


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2013)

Ein Beispiel unter vielen....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cd2ff14ec
BittedankeguteNacht

Übrigens ist ganz ebay mit Kurbeln mit Compact oder MicroDrive (94/58) voll (hundert+), nur taugen nicht alle zum kürzen.


----------



## BOOZE (30. Juni 2013)

Bei den Compact Kurbel kommt eigentlich nur die LX in Frage, 32er Kettenblätter hätte ich noch einige, nur keine Kurbel. 

Ist ja irgendwie alles doof, kurze Kurbeln gibt es nur mit dem bekloppten 110er Lochkreis, wo keine kleinen Kettenblätter drauf passen?


----------



## BOOZE (30. Juni 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel unter vielen....
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cd2ff14ec
> BittedankeguteNacht



Ist übrigens bisher die Einigste im ganzen E-Gay


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Genau. Ritzelabzieherkette (oder eine alte Kette) drauf und ab. Keine Sorge, die Ritzel gibt's in 1er-Abstufungen bis über 20. Je nachdem wie dein Nachwuchs drauf ist, kannst du dir das vielleicht auch sparen. Philipp war die Übersetzung schon beim Kauf zu lasch, das Ritzel habe ich nach zwei Tagen das erste Mal ausgetauscht. Dann nach einem  halben Jahr nochmal, und jetzt steht es wieder an. Der Kerl hat einfach einen Mordsantritt, beim Wettrennen habe ich auf den ersten 30 Metern keine Chance, das macht er im Wiegetritt und mit gesenkten Hörnern, als gäb's kein Morgen...  Wenn der sein 20-Zöller mit Gangschaltung bekommt, kauf ich mir'n Chopper (geh also in die freiwillige Wettfahrrente).
> 
> Oliver



Das ist bei uns ganz anders:

1.: Der kleine 5-jährige Winzling (43 cm Schrittlänge und 15 kg Gewicht, so viel hat der kleinste Sprößling meiner Schwester schon mit 1 1/2!  ) müht sich redlich, aber eher vergeblich (gegen die 32er ÜS vorne - hinten muss ich mal nachzählen, steht online nix beim Cube Kids 160 im Netz).
Nix Wiegetritt, sind wir erst am Lernen. Wiegetritt fährt aber von seinen gleichaltrigen Fahranfänger-Kumpels und Kumpelinnen auch niemand, das scheint wohl ne Fortgeschrittenenübung für > 5 J. zu sein!? 

2.: Die jetzige 32Z-Übersetzung ist nicht zu lasch, sondern zu stramm/schwer! Ich hab´s selbst ausprobiert, man tut sich echt schwer damit in der Wiese und auf´m Acker.
Auf der Straße mag das gehen, aber das ist eigentlich nur gezwungenermaßen unser Einsatzgebiet.
Also die Übersetzung muss für Wiese und Acker passen, deshalb tät ich ja eher noch ne Nummer runtergehen auf 30 Z (oder halt hinten ein größeres Ritzel).
Übrigens ist die 32Z-Übersetzung auch im Pylonenkurs nen Tick zu schnell (haben seit heute eigene Pylonen, gab´s ganz easy beim Rossmann um die Ecke... ), finde ich.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel unter vielen....
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cd2ff14ec
> BittedankeguteNacht
> 
> Übrigens ist ganz ebay mit Kurbeln mit Compact oder MicroDrive (94/58) voll (hundert+), nur taugen nicht alle zum kürzen.



Danke für den Link. Angebotsende in 9 Tagen, ich hab jetzt primär erstmal nach Auktionsende heute oder morgen geguckt - aber falls ich da (1 selbst gefunden) nicht zum Zuge komme, dann kann ich ja später nochmal bei der LX-Kurbel hier mitbieten. LX-Kurbeln könnte tatsächlich günstig weggehen, mal sehen...

"nur taugen nicht alle zum kürzen": Ja, auch ein Punkt, die ganzen Kurbeln mit Hohlprofil z. B. net, davon hab ich heute eine (1) geliefert bekommen, hatte gar net bedacht bzw. net nachgefragt gehabt und jetzt hat die eben genau so ein Hohlprofil, und ab in die Tonne...


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ist übrigens bisher die Einigste im ganzen E-Gay


Aktuell bei ebay, ja. Ich wette mit dir dass im Laufe der kommenden Woche mindestens eine weitere der gleichen Baureihe auftaucht. Die Teile gibts wie...weißte schon. Über den Classic-Bereich hier im Forum bekommst du innerhalb weniger Stunden eine angeboten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Bei den Compact Kurbel kommt eigentlich nur die LX in Frage, 32er Kettenblätter hätte ich noch einige, nur keine Kurbel.
> 
> Ist ja irgendwie alles doof, kurze Kurbeln gibt es nur mit dem bekloppten 110er Lochkreis, wo keine kleinen Kettenblätter drauf passen?



Ja, genau, find ich auch doof: Entweder ab Werk kurze Kinderkurbel (aus´m BMX-Bereich), dafür mit großem 110er LK - oder Compact/MD-Kurbel mit hübsch kleinem 94er Lochkreis, aber dann nur in Erwachsenenlänge 170-175.

Sagt mal, 104er LK hab ich auch gelegentlich gefunden, komische Größe, oder?

PS: 1 einzige CompactDrive/MicroDrive-Alternative zur LX CompactDrive Kurbel hab ich auf Ebay aktuell noch gefunden, mal sehen, ob´s klappt mit nem günstigen Preis, ist ja net ganz so einfach zu finden, unter Shimano schon mal net... 




Ach ja, ich geh jetzt auch in´s Bett ("Gute-Nacht, Schatz, jaja, ich komme gleich, in 5 Sekunden..."), soll ich das Licht hier ausmachen oder anlassen, falls noch jemand weiterlesen mag!?   

Auf alle Fälle: Danke für eure Tipps und Anregungen!


----------



## BOOZE (30. Juni 2013)

Alternativ zu der LX Kurbel eine STX Kurbel, allerdings gibt es da wohl zwei  Versionen von und nur die eine ist tatsächlich Compact.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (30. Juni 2013)

Morgen läuft z.b. ne 737 XT aus... Wenn sie dir genug Fleisch ums neue Pedalauge bietet... Das ganze STX-Gerümpel hatte auch meist den Lochkreis. Am meisten Fleisch von der "billigeren" Massenware hatte aber die 563LX. Ansonsten gibts noch ab und zu günstige Suginos, bei Raceface, Tune und den zig anderen CNC-Herstellern braucht man ja preislich gar nicht weiter zu gucken.


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2013)

STX und die 737/739er XT Kurbeln eignen sich nicht zum kürzen, hab ich doch schon weiter oben geschrieben. Günstig, KompaktLK und kürzbar bleibt nur die 563er LX von Shimano, dann gibts noch von Sugino und Suntour entsprechendes, Sachs evtl auch.


----------



## BOOZE (30. Juni 2013)

Du hast recht


----------



## trolliver (30. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Kids sind einfach sehr unterschiedlich. Philipp ist der reinste Großmotoriker, Fingerübungen sind nicht seins, aber rennen und Rad fahren... der fuhr schon auf seinem 12"-Bomber (> 10kg) als Dreijähriger im Wiegetritt, den hat er nun, er ist 4 1/2, echt verfeinert. Heute hatte er einen Freund da, der schon fünf ist, sie wollten zusammen Rad fahren, da legte Philipp mal eben auf dem tiefen Rasen hinterm Haus eine Trainingsrunde ein, bis Theo fertig war. Fragte der: warum kann Philipp auf dem Rasen fahren und ich nicht? Der bräuchte wirklich einen Club, aber hier in der norddeutschen Flachpfanne ist sowas leider selten.

Ist jetzt halt die Frage, was dir sympathischer ist: Alte Kurbel kürzen, viel Aufwand, aber was eigenes, originelles. Oder das Ritzel anpassen. Kostengünstig und leicht zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Mamara (30. Juni 2013)

Naja, gab ja schon nen paar 737 wo es keine Probleme gab, zumindest mir nicht bekannt sind. Z.b. das Rewell von mmm-bikes oder in Annas Thread eine. Die restlichen Usernamen hab ich vergessen, gab aber mal gute Einzelfotos hier irgendwo. Ich sag mal das Material ums Gewinde sah stabiler aus als mach Laufradkonstrukt hier im Forum.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9185309&postcount=1055

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4388131&postcount=313


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

Die hier scheint aktuell dieses Wochenende die einzige CompactDrive/MicroDrive-Kurbel gewesen zu sein auf Ebay - hätte eigentlich gedacht, meine 23,70 Höchstgebot wären schon hochgegriffen gewesen (immerhin kostet die Kurbel mit Kürzen und Eloxieren und Hin- und Herschickerei dann fast schon 100! ), aber da gibt´s scheinbar noch Leute, die noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen für ne olle Kurbel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/390615310789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Die Sachs-Kurbel, für die ich alternativ geboten hatte, ging gar für über 30 weg, die Wahnsinnigen! Und das war noch net mal eine CD/MD, lediglich Standard-LK!



Wenn ich jetzt net bald mal für max. 20 so ne olle CD/MD-Lochkreis-Kurbel krieg, muss ich mir so ne neue BMX-Kurbel mit 110er LK kaufen und dann halt das hintere Ritzel tauschen.
Grade nachgezählt, jetzt ist ein 18er drauf (bei vorne 32), bei 34 vorne müsste dann wohl mind. ein 20er Ritzel drauf, hoffentlich ist das überhaupt wechselbar und net fest verbunden wie das Kettenblatt vorne...


----------



## trolliver (30. Juni 2013)

Keine Bange. Fest verbundenes Ritzel habe ich noch nie gesehen, und ich habe schon an alten Schlufen rumgeschraubt, die die meisten eher auf dem Schrott vermuteten. Bei 34 Zähnen kommst du mit einem 19er Ritzel näher an die Originalübersetzung (beides ungefähr 1,78 : 1). Das 20er dürfte spürbar leichtgängiger (1,7:1) sein - was deinem Sohn ja vielleicht entgegen käme.

Ja, die Ebayer. Günstig bzw. eher preiswert geht längst woanders, dafür leider selten. Die Mondpreise für die Islas sprechen da ja auch Bände.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

@ trolliver: Ja, 20 Z. würde dann wohl eine klitzekleine ÜS-Erleichterung bringen, täte das gerne mal ausprobieren, ob´s für unsren Kleinen net sogar vorteilhaft wäre (wie gesagt: keinerlei Tourenambitionen, will ihm halt nur a bissle das wenige, was ich selbst gelände- und trialmäßig kann, beibringen - harter Kampf, am Radlfahranfänger ).

Wonach muss ich suchen beim 20er Ritzel, wie lauten da die Begriffe/Parameter?
Und sind die Gewinde immer gleich oder muss ich erst das alte runtermachen und das Gewinde ausmessen? Welche Drehrichtung runter? Wahrscheinlich entgegen Kettenzugrichtung, oder?



PS: Die Kurbel wär grad noch auf Ebay drin:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/300922970890?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Lochkreis kleiner als 110, wär also auch okay für´n 30er Kettenblatt, oder?

Was sind das eigentlich ständig für komische 4-Stern-Kurbeln, mir sind damals in meiner "aktiven" Zeit ausschließlich 5-Stern-Kurbeln unter die Augen gekommen!?


----------



## trolliver (30. Juni 2013)

Ich kenne nur ein Gewinde, mag sein, daß es Exoten gibt. Für Philipps Isla habe ich die hier genommen, gibt's gerade zufällig auch mit 20 Zähnen. Immer Rechtsgewinde, sonst schraubt man die während der Fahrt ab.

Ob die Kurbel mit 30er Blatt geht, weiß wohl nur der Hersteller. Microdrive war kleiner. Vier- oder Fünfarm halte ich für Mode, eventuell stecken auch Gewichtsgründe dahinter. Tretlager bräuchtest du bei dem Teil auch neu, eventuell auch Werkzeug, wenn nicht vorhanden.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (30. Juni 2013)

Die Kurbel aus deinem letzten Link ist aus Eisenrohren zusammen geschweisst...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die Kurbel aus deinem letzten Link ist aus Eisenrohren zusammen geschweisst...




Das heißt dann...?

Mal in die Glaskugel guck:
- sauschwer
ODER
- innen Hohlprofil, ergo nix kürzen (und wieder ein Fall für die Tonne, falls ich sie ersteiger)?


----------



## trolliver (1. Juli 2013)

Letzteres. ;-)


----------



## Mamara (1. Juli 2013)

Innen Hohlprofil? Ein Eisenrohr ist ein Eisenrohr. ROHRE sind meistens innen hohl, sonst würde man sie als Stab oder Stange bezeichnen . Steht doch da Cromo und dass Pedalauge und Innenlageraufnahme angeschweisst sind sieht man auch.


----------



## BOOZE (1. Juli 2013)

Ich würde da gar keine Experimente machen, eine alte DX Kurbel 110mm für kleines Geld kaufen, kürzen, 34 Blatt drauf und glücklich sein.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Innen Hohlprofil? Ein Eisenrohr ist ein Eisenrohr. ROHRE sind meistens innen hohl, sonst würde man sie als Stab oder Stange bezeichnen . Steht doch da Cromo und dass Pedalauge und Innenlageraufnahme angeschweisst sind sieht man auch.



Okay, so ein geschultes Schweißerauge hab ich net, zumindest net was schlechte/kleine Ebay-Bilder angeht (hab die Kurbel noch nie in echt gesehen).

Aber siehe da: Der Verkäufer hat mir ehrlich geantwortet:
"die Kurbel ist hohlgeschmiedet."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich würde da gar keine Experimente machen, eine alte DX Kurbel 110mm für kleines Geld kaufen, kürzen, 34 Blatt drauf und glücklich sein.



Nö, nö, Experimente will ich keine machen, das geht meist zu arg ins Geld. Daher suche ich ja nach ner stinknormalen MicroDrive/CompactDrive-Kurbel, die man kürzen kann UND auf die ein 30er oder 32er (das wär serienmäßig) drauf passt.

Wenn ich´n 34er KB nehmen täte/wollte/könnte, dann wär´s ja das einfachste, einfach ne fertige 115er Kurbel in 110er Lochkreis ausm BMX-Bereich zu kaufen. Mit´m 34er vorne ist aber dann eben grade NICHT "glücklich sein", weil ohne Austausch des hinteren Zahnkranzes (18) die Übersetzung für unsere Bedürfnisse zu schwer wird. Wir wollen keine Verschlechterung zum Serienzustand.


----------



## Mamara (1. Juli 2013)

Hm, unser Kurzer ist schon ein paar Tage nach seinem 4. Geburtstag problemlos 15-20Km gefahren mit 33:18. Fand die Trittfrequenz sogar recht hoch, hab die dann aber wegen Rampen und so so klein gelassen. Das hier war kurz vorm 5. Geb, am Ende sieht man ganz gut wie schnell die Beine schon drehen müssen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N7ksgMb7tQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Aber siehe da: Der Verkäufer hat mir ehrlich geantwortet:
> "die Kurbel ist hohlgeschmiedet."


Na wenn das mal keine ehrliche Antwort ist! 


NICHT


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Hm, unser Kurzer ist schon ein paar Tage nach seinem 4. Geburtstag problemlos 15-20Km gefahren mit 33:18. Fand die Trittfrequenz sogar recht hoch, hab die dann aber wegen Rampen und so so klein gelassen. Das hier war kurz vorm 5. Geb, am Ende sieht man ganz gut wie schnell die Beine schon drehen müssen...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N7ksgMb7tQ&feature=youtu.be



Süßer Videoclip!

Aber der bestätigt ja genau meine These: Dein Kleiner TRITT eben keine einzige Rampe hoch (in dem Video)! Ist wohl die Übersetzung zu schwer, wa?  (okay, hab schon gelesen, du hast ja die ÜS grade wg. den Rampen noch klein gelassen)
Mein Kleiner grad begeistert mitgefiebert beim Gucken: "Und jetzt hochfahren - der fährt nicht hoch - jetzt fährt hoch, ohne Füße???"

Okay, es ist vielleicht nicht Sinn der Sache, steile BMXer-Rampen hochzuTRETEN.
Und mit genügend Schwung kommt mein Kleiner auch die Wiesenböschung zum Acker hoch und sogar im Acker noch ein paar Meter weit.
Aber wenn ich von ner Geländeuntersetzung sprech, dann mein ich eigentlich net Schwung-Holen (da is ne große ÜS besser), sondern eben treten (= kleine ÜS).

Natürlich gibt es net 1 Gang, der optimal für Wiese/Acker/Böschungen-hoch usw. UND ausgedehnte Touren passt.
Deshalb muss man halt Prioritäten setzen.

Ich denk, es nützt uns wenig, wenn der Kleine bergab ein paar km/h schneller ist (bergab ist er eh auf Dauerbremse!), aber an jedem Anstieg und beim Geländefahren ständig absteigen muss, weil er die Räder nimmer zum Drehen kriegt.

Mein Trialbike fährt auch kaum Geschwindigkeit (bin damit auch net schneller wie der Kleine mitm 16-Zöller!), aber wichtiger ist, dass das Ding sich in jedem Gelände vom Fleck bewegt UND wenig Wegstrecke pro Pedalumdrehung zurücklegt.

Dagegen fahren wir solche 15-20 km derzeit überhaupt gar nicht mehr, weil unser Baby noch net mal sitzen kann geschweige denn in den Kindersitz reinsitzen darf/soll. Also bleibt nur Fahrtechnik üben vor´m Haus, ist aber mind. ebenso interessant. (So´n Skaterpark wär für unsere Familienbedürfnisse total ideal, in Freising kenn ich da nix geeignetes, höchstens Tollhaus vielleicht!?)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal keine ehrliche Antwort ist!
> 
> NICHT



Ehrlich, aber falsch, oder?

Weil wenn das wirklich zusammengeschweißte Rohre sind, kann man ja net von Hohlprofil sprechen!? Bin aber kein Fachmann mit den Fachtermini...

Jedenfalls wusste ich durch seine Antwort, was los ist: Dass man die Kurbeln nicht (ohne Probleme) kürzen kann. Mehr wollte ich gar net wissen.


----------



## Mamara (1. Juli 2013)

Soll er dann oben in den Zaun rein ballern wenn er hoch gefahren ist??? Das sind mal locker 1,80Meter und wie er schon beim schieben schuftet sieht man ja. Da hilft auch heute am 20" ne Gangschaltung nix.


----------



## trolliver (1. Juli 2013)

Wer spricht denn von in den Zaun brettern? Gekonnt im richtigen Moment oben abbremsen, rumreißen und wieder runner...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Soll er dann oben in den Zaun rein ballern wenn er hoch gefahren ist??? Das sind mal locker 1,80Meter und wie er schon beim schieben schuftet sieht man ja. Da hilft auch heute am 20" ne Gangschaltung nix.



Klar hilft bei derartigen Rampen wohl kaum ne bessere ÜS (beim 1-Gang-Rad gibt´s so ne ÜS wohl gar net, wo man da hochkommt - 18 zu 32 vielleicht, hatte ich mal am MTB, krasses Ding, da kippst schon zur Seite um wegen fast-Stillstand, aber die Pedale kurbeln immer noch... ).
Ist ja auch gar net Sinn der Sache.

Will damit nur sagen (wahrscheinlich willst du dasselbe sagen mit dem Video): Es gibt bei nur 1 Gang einfach nur ENTWEDER ne gute Bergübersetzung, dafür macht er dann bergab den Kolibri - ODER jeder Anstieg muss halt mit Schwung bewältigt werden (dafür muss die ÜS gegenteilig sein)...

Wie gesagt, jeder nach seinem Bedarf.

Unser Bedarf ist: Die serienmäßige 32-18er Übersetzung in 30-18 (oder 32-20) zu verbessern, damit der Kleine in "unwegsamem" Gelände (das ist für den Pimpf schon die Wiese ums Haus rum) überhaupt vom Fleck kommt.
Zudem brauchen wir weniger Wegstrecke pro Pedalumdrehung für so Dinger wie Pylonenkurs, da ist die derzeitige 32-18-ÜS ebenfalls nen Tick zu schnell.


----------



## Mamara (1. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wer spricht denn von in den Zaun brettern? Gekonnt im richtigen Moment oben abbremsen, rumreißen und wieder runner...



Aber schon mit 3 statt mit 5


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Aber schon mit 3 statt mit 5



Wieso 3 oder 5 - der im Film ist doch bestimmt 7 oder 8 (zumindest der Größe nach)!?

Sag mal, macht er das immer so (im Film ja), dass er zwar die Pedalstellung immer ganz aufwändig in die richtige Position bringt - aber dann doch ohne Füße runterrauscht!? Jaja, die Kleinen, haben ständig irgendwelche unlogischen Spleens, oder ich bin halt zu doof oder zu alt dafür, das zu verstehen... 


Hab auch mal dein anderes Filmchen angeguckt, dein Kleiner fetzt ganz schön, was wär ich froh, wenn meiner schon so weit (mit Kraft, Koordination und vor allem: Mut) wär.
Aber die Sache mit dem Füßchen in die Höh in diffizilen Situationen, das hatter fest drin, gell? Da isse wieder, die Laufradgeneration! ;-)
Und ich sag immer zu meinem Kleinen (hat ja am 16" so ne eklige Rücktritt, die ihm einfach net intuitiv werden will): Wenn du immer dann die Füße von den Pedalen hochnimmst, wenn du anhalten willst, hast halt keine (Rücktritt)Bremse mehr zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (1. Juli 2013)

Der im Film war zu der Zeit kurz vor seinem Fünften Geburtstag und ist auch heute erst 6Jahre alt. Und nein, er ist nicht überdurchschnittlich gross...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Der im Film war zu der Zeit kurz vor seinem Fünften Geburtstag und ist auch heute erst 6Jahre alt. Und nein, er ist nicht überdurchschnittlich gross...



Na gut, wenn ich solche "Maße" sehe, dann wundert mich nimmer, dass manche unter euch sich wundern, warum mein kleiner 5-Jähriger schon die 32-18er Übersetzung im Gelände kaum getreten kriegt.

Ich glaub, ich sprech in Zukunft nur noch von nem fiktiven 3-Jährigen, dann könnt ihr euch das wohl besser vorstellen...  
Oder ich post mal n Bild und schreib dazu, dass das "riesige" Radl unterm Knirps n 16-Zöller ist...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juli 2013)

Hier mal auf die Schnelle ein paar Videobilder von der letzten kleinen Spritztour, damit ihr versteht, wo das Problem liegt bzw. warum ich finde, dass der kleine Bazi sich mit einer kleineren Übersetzung als 32-18 vielleicht net so sehr abmühen müsste:




[/url]




[/url]




[/url]




[/url]




[/url]




[/url]




[/url]




[/url]

EDIT: Hoppla, das mit dem eleganten Einbetten hat ja schon mal net geklappt, was fürn Kürzel muss da vorne/hinten weg oder hin?


----------



## uli_S5 (2. Juli 2013)

Nehmt doch einfach eine MTB Kurbel mit 4 Armen. Ich habe z.B. FC-M570 Kurbelarme für 10 Euro inkl Versand ersteigert. Sind IMHO kürzbar und problemlos mit einem 32er Kettenblatt auszustatten. Auch Bashguards und Kettenblätter sind für solche Kurbeln einfacher und vor allem preiswerter erhältich.

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

uli_S5 schrieb:


> Nehmt doch einfach eine MTB Kurbel mit 4 Armen. Ich habe z.B. FC-M570 Kurbelarme für 10 Euro inkl Versand ersteigert. Sind IMHO kürzbar und problemlos mit einem 32er Kettenblatt auszustatten. Auch Bashguards und Kettenblätter sind für solche Kurbeln einfacher und vor allem preiswerter erhältich.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Uli



Die Anzahl der Kurbelarme ist mir wurscht, da bin ich nicht wählerisch. Meine Suche umfasst 5-Stern UND 4-Stern-Kurbeln (meinetwegen auch 3-Stern-Kurbeln, falls es das gibt).

PS: Die Kurbel in meinem letzten Ebay-Link war ja ne 4-Stern-Kurbel!


----------



## BOOZE (2. Juli 2013)

Wie kurz sollen den die Kurbeln werden?
Die alten DX kann man sehr kurz machen, 4Arm Kurbeln sind gekröpft, die kann man wohl kürzen aber wohl auf max. 150mm?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wie kurz sollen den die Kurbeln werden?
> Die alten DX kann man sehr kurz machen, 4Arm Kurbeln sind gekröpft, die kann man wohl kürzen aber wohl auf max. 150mm?



Derzeit hatter serienmäßig 115er Kurbeln, siehe Bilder im obigen Post. Scheint mir optisch zu passen, von den Formeln her sollte er (1,06m groß) eher noch nen kleinen Tick kleinere Kurbeln fahren.
Wie auch immer: Max. Länge 115mm.

Das mit der Kröpfung ist ja auch noch so ein Punkt, an den ich gar nicht denken mag, weil ich schon froh wäre, wenn ich überhaupt irgendwelche kürzbaren Kurbeln (also voll und nicht hohl) in MicroDrive-/CompactDrive-Lochkreis finden täte (ohne 24 Std. zu googeln, telefonieren und Ebay-Sitzen - aber ich bin da schon nahe dran, scheint´s mir).

Alte DX-Kurbeln tät ich auch nehmen, hab grad kein Angebot dazu gefunden, zumindest net in MD-/CD-Lochkreis - gab´s die überhaupt damals schon in MD-/CD-Lochkreis? Das hatte ja Suntour "erfunden", Shimano zog erst viel später nach.

Die hier vom Michl ausm Forum tät ich notfalls nehmen, nicht günstig, aber immerhin Suntour, aber dann noch net mal MD, Mist, müsste also der äußere Lochkreis abgeflext werden, darf ich wieder zum Kunstschmied rennen oder Customcranks flexen beim Kürzen auch gleich den äußeren Lochkreis mit ab!?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261238019938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Übrigens:
Kaniabikes hat auf Anfrage KEINE 115er Kurbeln mit Montagemöglichkeit 30/32er Kettenblatt. Die waren meine Hoffnung gewesen, weil die verbauen doch selbst ständig kindgerechte Kurbeln an kindgerechte Räder!?


----------



## uli_S5 (2. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Kurbelarme ist mir wurscht, da bin ich nicht wählerisch. Meine Suche umfasst 5-Stern UND 4-Stern-Kurbeln (meinetwegen auch 3-Stern-Kurbeln, falls es das gibt).
> 
> PS: Die Kurbel in meinem letzten Ebay-Link war ja ne 4-Stern-Kurbel!


 

Ich meinte auch 4- Stern .


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

uli_S5 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch 4- Stern .



Ich auch. Ist mir jetzt grade erst aufgefallen, dass du ja gar net 4-STERN-Kurbel, sondern 4-ARM-Kurbeln geschrieben hattest, ich hatte das gedankenlos aufgenommen und paar Wörter weiter automotisch in´s "üblichere" 4-STERN-Kurbel übergeführt. Lustig...

Wir wissen alle, was gemeint ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (2. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261238019938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Die haben übrigens 110er Lochkreis, also kein Compact.

Besser die hier 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4ac657d5ca


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Die haben übrigens 110er Lochkreis, also kein Compact.
> 
> Besser die hier
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4ac657d5ca




Sind die gleichen, die ich auch habe mit 94 lk.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Sind die gleichen, die ich auch habe mit 94 lk.



Okay, dann gehen die also doch zum Kürzen! Hatte nämlich gedacht (vom Foto her), dass die sich in der Mitte so arg verjüngen, dass kein Platz mehr bei Länge 115 für das neue Pedalgewinde bleibt...


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Okay, dann gehen die also doch zum Kürzen! Hatte nämlich gedacht (vom Foto her), dass die sich in der Mitte so arg verjüngen, dass kein Platz mehr bei Länge 115 für das neue Pedalgewinde bleibt...



Sind ca. 5 mm zu jeder Seite, für die Trittkraft eines Kindes völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Sind ca. 5 mm zu jeder Seite, für die Trittkraft eines Kindes völlig ausreichend.



Okay, Danke. Dann kann ich fortan auch nach derart verjüngenden Kurbeln suchen und hab mir die konkrete hier auf Beobachten gelegt.


----------



## Mamara (2. Juli 2013)

Noch mal, weil so auf deinen Wiesen und Anstiegen und so rum reitest, wo er kaum vorwärts kommt. Die Compactkurbeln bauen DEUTLICH breiter! Und 110er LK kannste am 16" auch meist mit den kürzesten102/3mm Innenlagern verbauen, heisst mit auf selbigen kürzesten lieferbaren Innenlagern kommen Compactkurbeln nochmal ne ganze Ecke breiter. Und selbst damit sitzen die ganz kleinen eher wie auf nem Bullen als auf nem Fahrrad. Jetzt kannst du als Erwachsener gerne mal die Beine 50cm auseinander stellen und abschätzen wie viel Kraft du dann noch auf die Pedalen kriegen würdest mit so weit gespreizten Beinen oder ob du es nicht doch lieber schmaler hättest und nen Zahn mehr am vorderen Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich versteh das Problem eh net, würde beim 16er einfach hinten das Ritzel tauschen, kostet doch nicht die Welt. Kette muss halt länger, aber da muss man bei Wechsel des Kettenblattes auch ran, also kaum Mehraufwand.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Noch mal, weil so auf deinen Wiesen und Anstiegen und so rum reitest, wo er kaum vorwärts kommt. Die Compactkurbeln bauen DEUTLICH breiter!



Okay, Danke für die Info, wusste nicht, dass 110/76-Lochkreis-Kurbeln und Compact-Lochkreis-Kurbeln unterschiedlich breit bauen.
Woher auch, wenn ich eine hätte, bräuchte ich net danach suchen.

Breitbauende Kurbel ist natürlich für Kinderbeine mind. genauso schlimm wie in zu schwerer "1-Gang".

Also doch besser 110er Standard-Lochkreis Kurbeln kürzen und überstehenden Kurbelstern abflexen.

Übrigens: Seit heute kanner im Stehen treten (irgendwie komisch, das das für Kinder net intuitiv ist und dass sie sich immer so sträuben dagegen; meine Frau kann´s bis heute net!).
Tja, beim Treten im Stehen wird jede Wiese glatter und jeder Anstieg flacher...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Problem eh net, würde beim 16er einfach hinten das Ritzel tauschen, kostet doch nicht die Welt. Kette muss halt länger, aber da muss man bei Wechsel des Kettenblattes auch ran, also kaum Mehraufwand.



Ja, das wurde bereits geraten, das ist Plan B.

Weil andere Kurbel brauch ich doch eh, weil unsere Cube-Kurbel so sauschwer sein soll, siehe Thread vom jenka.


----------



## deineLakaien (3. Juli 2013)

wenn noch einer ne 563er sucht --> pn an mich. hat 40kkm gesehen und freut sich auf ein 2. leben


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Juli 2013)

Die Suntour Kurbeln, die ich gekauft habe (einmal Standard-LK, einmal MicroDrive-LK, eins davon wird dann schon passen von der Kettenlinie her, 30er Kettenblatt passt sowieso auf beide LK entweder innen oder mitte), sind noch nicht da, auÃerdem mÃ¼ssen sie ja noch zum KÃ¼rzen und Eloxieren usw.

In der Zwischenzeit gestern also mal dem Ritzel am Hinterrad gewidmet:
Mitm Ritzelabzieher gezogen und gerissen wie blÃ¶d, aber geht nix.
Zum Radladen, dort unterdrÃ¼cktes Grinsen: "Nix Abschrauben, Junge, guck mal, ich zeig dir das:" sprachs und hebelt mit nem Schraubendreher nen Sicherungsring ab und hatte schwupps das Ritzel in der Hand.
Dann noch zum anderen Fahrradladen, der so ein Ersatzritzel gleich auf Lager hatte, statt 18 Z. hab ich 20 Z genommen, 3â¬ bezahlt, Zuhause draufgelegt und Sicherungsring drÃ¼bergeklipst, fertig.

Der Rest meiner gestrigen Fahrradarbeiten (6 Std. incl. Fotographieren) ging leider nicht so schnell, 101 Fahrradarbeiten zum ersten Mal gemacht, aber immerhin alles geklappt, erfolgreicher Tag.


----------



## Mamara (20. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Der Rest meiner gestrigen Fahrradarbeiten (6 Std. incl. Fotographieren) ging leider nicht so schnell,



Hast du verschiedene Speichenmuster ausprobiert?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Juli 2013)

Ne, aber ähnlich komisches Zeugs:
- Innenlager halb ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut, nur um zu sehen, ob ich´s kann (hatte ich noch nie gemacht); neues Innenlager ist ja noch net da, muss erst auf die Kurbeln warten, dann kann ich das Innenlager bestellen (Länge je nach Kettenlinie der Kurbeln, mal sehen)...
- Hinterradnabe komplett zerlegt, weil schon immer schwergängig - nur um zu sehen, dass die 3 Lager fett geschmiert sind, naja, dann hab ich´s halt nochmal doppelt draufgeschmiert und wenigstens lockerer eingestellt, damit die Arbeit net ganz umsonst war
- die Sache mit dem neuen Tubeless-Kit und dem alten Laufrad-Glump "groß" und "klein" in der Hand schon mal gedanklich durchgespielt, ich glaub ja net, dass das geht, zumindest net bei der nicht-Hohlkammer-Felge des Kinderradls (Radladen und ich sind quasi einer Meinung)
- den Baumarkt-Chainrunner gemessen, geschnitten und geschlitzt - das Zeugs ist so starr, das lässt sich selbst nach dem Schlitzen gar net wirklich auseinanderbiegen, muss man also die geöffnete Kette der Länge nach durchstecken!? 

Usw. Ich erspar dir mal weitere Details.  Aber: Lehrreiche Stunden verbracht, ich schwör´s! 
Und die Hälfte der Zeit dauert ja immer das Wiegen und Fotographieren...


----------



## trolliver (21. Juli 2013)

Sicherungsring... das kenn ich von früher von Hollandrädern. Daran hätte ich nicht gedacht. Macht das Ritzel billiger, hast du ja gemerkt. 

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Sicherungsring... das kenn ich von früher von Hollandrädern. Daran hätte ich nicht gedacht. Macht das Ritzel billiger, hast du ja gemerkt.
> 
> Oliver



Du warst das ja gewesen mit dem Vorschlag, die Übersetzung eher über´s hintere Ritzel zu ändern, gell? Danke nochmal dafür, ist wirklich ne einfache Sache - wenn man weiß, wie´s geht.


----------



## trolliver (22. Juli 2013)

Keine Ursache, war ja nicht der einzige. Ich habe schon ewig nicht mehr  an einem Rad mit Rücktritt rumgeschraubt, daher ist mir der Sicherungsring völlig entfallen. Das gibt dir natürlich gute Möglichkeiten, die Übersetzung später nach Bedarf anzupassen.

Ich habe heute für eine noch zu kürzende LX-Kurbel (94mm LK) ein 32er Stronglight Kettenblatt geordert.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. September 2013)

Erste Probefahrten die vergangenen Tage durch´s Wohnviertel: Super, der Filius kommt jetzt jede Straße hier im Viertel hoch, ohne Absteigen zu müssen (wie Mami und Tante). Und das mit nem 1-Gang-16"-Kinderrad!
Auch Wiese/Sandflächen usw. auf den Spielplätzen kein Problem mehr.

Die Lösung (anhand des Tipps von trolliver):

Einfach hinten ein größeres Kettenblatt drauf,  18 weg, 21 hin (Kocmo Titan-Ritzel).
In Kombination mit dem 32er Serien-KB vorne (immer noch, da ja Kurbel und Innenlager immer noch net eingetroffen sind) hat er also jetzt mit 32 zu 21 fast schon ne richtige Bergübersetzung.
Bergab kommt natürlich kein Druck mehr auf die Pedale, aber da bremst er eh ständig...

Sobald er mehr Kraft hat, probieren wir vorne dann mal ein 34er KB aus (nagelneues roteloxiertes 34er Specialites im Stadel gefunden), 34 zu 21 ist dann immer noch bergfreudiger als die serienmäßige 32 zu 18 ÜS, aber dann vielleicht auch auf der Ebenen bzw. bergab zu gebrauchen, mal sehen.








trolliver schrieb:


> Ich habe heute für eine noch zu kürzende LX-Kurbel (94mm LK) ein 32er Stronglight Kettenblatt geordert.
> 
> Oliver



Hatte ewig nach nem bezahlbaren 32er KB in 94er LK gesucht und nix gefunden (nur teures Zeugs, z. B. auf Ebay ein gebr. Race Face für 33 Mindestgebot!), wo hastn deins gekauft und für welchen Preis (gerne auch per PN)?


----------



## trolliver (8. September 2013)

Ebay, wie alle hier, und damit den Preis getrieben. Waren um die 25 Euro. Wenn für dich 15,95 nicht zuviel ist: steht grad eine drin.

Oliver


----------

